# Mcas El Toro Air Show



## ironfly28 (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay so, This is my fourth post on the Forum and I'm not sure if I'm following the rules..If I'm not please let me know, I'll fix it.

The photos below are from the MCAs El Toro Airshow and the Museum at the former home of Marine Corps aviation.. We host this air show every year in July and the Museum is fighting as an up and coming attraction..so here's the pics in no particular order..Hope you enjoy!...................

Our Museum's SNJ-5 "Fly-by-Knight"






PT-17 spending the night in our Hangar,





Air show pics taken from my Cell Phone,,,









































Other air Show pics.Not all of these were taken by me, sadly I'm not sure where each came from.. but they're good pics.....













































































This was 2010......More coming from 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2012)

I recognize most of those aircraft.  Do you have the date for the one in 2012? I might have to make a trip down for it. I have missed it the last couple of years because of schedule conflicts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## ironfly28 (Jan 15, 2012)

This year will be held on Saturday, July the 7th from roughly 2 p.m. to 10 p.m.........Last year was the biggest event yet..and this year promises to be even bigger.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2012)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2012)

Didn't break any rules as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 15, 2012)

Good pics and it looks like it was a great show with those aircraft on hand. Good luck this July!
Derek


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2012)

War Dog has quite a history with El Toro. The WD on the tail of War Dog is for Walt Disney, who did some of the artwork for El Toro during WWII (I got that straight from John Collver, who owns War Dog.). He asked me to go last year and my schedule was off to go. 






Here is John Collver and War Dog last year at Camarillo. Ironfly, if your publicity and promotions folks need help with photos to promote the event, let me know. I helped out Apple Valley last year and the Cable Airshow for the last few years.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent shot Ironfly. Wish I could come out there.


----------

